#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by Saumya

## Saumya

Saumya has reported a post.

Reason:


> SPAM


Post: Job interviews: Answer 10 tricky questions
Forum: Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: chafidul
Original Content: 


> ow to send a voice mail to your friend using Windows XP
> 
> Your Ad Here
> 
> 
> 
> E-mail is a most popular and effective way to communicate with others through the internet. You can send documents, pictures and other types of files to any destination but the interesting thing is that you can send also your voice in a mail by attaching the file with e-mail. In windows XP, you can record your voice using Sound Recorder and a microphone options.
> 
> Follow the given steps to record your voice in windows XP:
> ...








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by berzerius Reported Post by akhilstfame Saumya Ranjan Behura Reported Post by ria 01

----------

